# May Photo Contest



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Our April winner, *rik*, has picked a great theme for May:

*"BEACH BUMS"*

So let's see all those photos of our beloved Goldens chillin' at the beach, sunning themselves and working on their tan, catching up on some reading, sipping a cool one, or hanging ten in the surf.

As always, you *must have 25 posts* to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please *attach your photos* rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, May 24th.

Good luck! ​


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great theme, cant wait to see all the photos, here's mine! :wavey:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

The best part of the beach, the sand :: My Nitey, he's been gone 8 mos. already


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

. Bear loves swimming out beyond the break to fetch a stick and then catches a wave back to shore...best looking guy I've ever seen at the beach!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

This is Maddie at the beach at sunset on or trip to the Outerbanks in 2011. I am so glad she got to enjoy a beach vacation before she became ill.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Since we got Diesel at the end of the summer last year, he's had more snow than beach experience so far BUT.... Since we have plenty of beaches we've started early and I got this shot of him digging in the sand.










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's Shadow taking his first run on the beach. He loved it - never wanted to leave.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

This was Molly's first trip to a saltwater beach.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

kjohnstone82 said:


> Great theme, cant wait to see all the photos, here's mine! :wavey:


He is totally eyeballing those burgers.... With a little "should I or shouldn't I" in his eyes 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Chloe, the original beach bum


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ One of my favorites with Jacks....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

From Bear's first time @ the beach.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Keisel's first time at the beach was last month. He stole a ball that was left on the beach for some time.. he got in the water and then experienced digging.. 

This picture explains his excitement perfectly, new toy, feeling of sand in his toes, and the best...digging to China. I can't wait to take him back there!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

My girl, Penny.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Rain swimming


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Not all beaches have sand!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

*Happy Jack*

Jack at our favorite sand island behind Andy Griffiths house.Our house is about 3 miles behind his right ear LOL.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

It's really the lake but it has a sandy beach. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Love to see those dogs enjoying the water. Here's Fletcher and Murphy!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Megora said:


> ^ One of my favorites with Jacks....


This photo is breath-taking!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is one of Max at the beach recently.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is our contribution.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

A beautiful day at Brighton Beach last week x


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby at Galveston beach:


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't have sandy beaches up here in Alaska.. at least nothing like what you guys are posting. Will still post my pics.


First one is in Homer Alaska. Not as pretty as a white sand beach but it's still a beach. 


Me and my lab Kona who sadly is no longer with us after a fight with Kidney failure at 3 years old.









Playing fetch












And one of my golden at the local lake/beach for the competition. She was very confused as to why the ducks were not as interested in her as she was them


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Napoleon as a pup at the local beach...My goodness!! he has NO feathering in these photos...he does now!


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Elle and Bella on a beach stroll...........


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*taking a quick dip to cool off*


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Amber Rose loves the beach and the camera caught her at the funniest moment.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Honey taking a break on the beach after chasing the ducks across the lake.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*guessing it's OK to enter same photo twice...?*

since it didn't win before... so here is my "beach bum" photo of Tucker with his mom, uncle and two of his siblings...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OutWest said:


> since it didn't win before... so here is my "beach bum" photo of Tucker with his mom, uncle and two of his siblings...


What a great picture-love seeing the Golden family out having fun together.


----------



## Finleys mom (Jul 9, 2012)

Finley. I also have a photo in a Milk-Bone Canada contest. Please visit the link below and vote for my photo.

https://apps.facebook.com/mb-loveisintheair/entry-detail.php?entry=1899


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

OutWest said:


> since it didn't win before... so here is my "beach bum" photo of Tucker with his mom, uncle and two of his siblings...


What a great photo. Bunch of happy pups


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's Elle's first time to the beach 

LOVE the belly folds :


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I love the beach and I love it even more now Chester does too


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tobysmommy said:


> Our April winner, *rik*, has picked a great theme for May:
> 
> *"BEACH BUMS"*​
> 
> ...


Fantastic pictures everyone, going to be another really tough month of picking just one awesome photo.

Just a reminder members, this Friday, May 24th is the last day to submit an entry of your Beach Bums.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up-Tomorrow, *Friday May 24th* is the *LAST* day to enter a picture in the May Photo Contest.

Theme this month is:

*BEACH BUMS!*


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

Just laying down and sunbathing in the water. Hard life!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a few of our gang, Maccers, Maesie and Matilda or better known as Mattie, when she was young and a teenage rebel... 

1. Mac...









2. Mac & Maesie...









3. Mac and Mattie...









4. Maesie and Mattie...









5. Mattie doing her ball retrieving...









6. Maesie cooling off in a rock pool...









7. Mattie in full flight...


----------

